# Maybe 6-7 months...



## NeilYeag (Oct 16, 2016)

Got so much in the queue, maybe in several months thes will be done! Thanks for the great scales @TRfromMT and @BarnickCustomCalls.

Customer liked the concept. 

Neil 
http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/Knife%20Scale%20plan_zpsftr8rk66.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Molokai (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks good but maybe you should shape that handles better.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 18, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Looks good but maybe you should shape that handles better.



Nah that's too much work, just glue them on the paper and deliver, done- finished....


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 20, 2016)

Definitely keep this thread updated with WIP pictures. 

Love how deep blue those bottom scales are!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 20, 2016)

NeilYeag said:


> Nah that's too much work, just glue them on the paper and deliver, done- finished....


Everybody thinks I was funny but I thought you should work on that template, shape of the handle looks like it needs some curve on bottom.


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 20, 2016)

I know. the sketch was just quick to get a reference. For sure the finals will have the shapes adjusted. Truthfully the unique color of the scales sold this. I personally always start with a lot more material than is probably needed and then shape as I go by eye. Just seems to work for me. Any way the sketch and the pic were good enough for the client to give me a 60% deposit and willing to wait at least 6 months so I guess it is OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 21, 2016)

The blue scales are shockingly gorgeous! Can't wait to see the final product! Chuck


----------

